# theme erstellung ...



## jietoh (26. Aug. 2011)

hi

eigentlich ist schon fast alles verstanden und es sieht auch schon fast alles so aus wie ich das möchte ~ 95%. es bleibt nur noch eine kleinigkeit ;-)

ich möchte den login screen denn doch etwas mehr verändern. ich würde gerne das topnav ausblenden und alles um 200px gen süden verschieben.

ansich kein problem, aber es soll ja nur! auf der login seite sein. wo gibts die weiche? im main.tpl.htm hab ich schon einiges versucht ...

stand: ispconfig v3, eigenes theme, eigene css's, images, icons ... nur der login ;-)

danke schon mal im vorraus
ji


----------



## Till (26. Aug. 2011)

Das lässt sich nicht ohne größere Änderungen des sourcecode machen, denn in ispconfig ist das Grundgerüst aller Seiten gleich und es wird auch nach dem Login nicht neu geladen, da alle Inhalte per Ajax in das Template Grundgerüst eingefügt werden.


----------



## neurex (16. Juli 2012)

Styles anpassen geht ja durch den Einsatz von CSS super 

Allerdings stelle ich mir beim Login eine Frage... und zwar da du schreibst die Inhalte werden mit AJAX geladen, wäre es ohne größere Eingriffe möglich am Login (dort wo normalerweiße das Submenü ist) einen Inhalt hineinzuladen?


----------



## Till (17. Juli 2012)

J, das sollte an sich gehen. Müsstest Du Dir mal die scrigo.js Datei im js Unterverzeichnis ansehen, dort findest Du die Funktionen die beim laden der Seite aufgerufen werden.


----------



## juergen71 (17. Juli 2012)

solche änderungen sind dann aber bei updates von ispconfig problematisch oder werden die nicht überschrieben?


----------



## Till (18. Juli 2012)

Das würde bei Updates überschrieben da es keine Änderung am theme sondern eine Änderung am ISPConfig sourcecode ist. Du kannst lediglich versuchen die js Datei in den Theme Folder zu kopieren und dann ein theme zu erstellen dass diese Datei läd anstatt der normalen js Datei, dann musst Du aber Deine Datei bei jedem Update an ISPConfig anpassen.


----------



## neurex (18. Juli 2012)

Zuerst danke dir Till für die Info.

Ja, problematisch in der Hinsicht das die Datei beim Update überschrieben wird aber... na ja, so "oft" kommt ja keines und die anderen male muss es halt händisch angepasst werden


----------



## Till (19. Juli 2012)

Ich habe Dir doch oben eine Lösung gepostet, wie Du es machen kannst damit die Datei nicht überschrieben wird. Siehe #6


----------



## neurex (19. Juli 2012)

Zitat von Till:


> Ich habe Dir doch oben eine Lösung gepostet, wie Du es machen kannst damit die Datei nicht überschrieben wird. Siehe #6


Ja, sollte ja jetzt auch keine Kritik oder ähnliches sein. Sorry wenn das so rüber kam.
Nein, dein Weg passt auf jedenfall. Hab meine Antwort eher auf den Post von juergen bezogen.


----------

